# Eating on Plane and Milk Shakes help



## Helenp479 (Sep 26, 2013)

I am going on holiday in 10 days and normally I love to have a milk shake can I still have them, I always check that they are made with fresh fruit and not a syrup so would these be ok to have.
I know this seems a funny question but I have only just been diagnosed with T2 and still trying to get my head around food as I haven't seen a dietician yet.
Also what would you advise for me to do when I am flying at 3.30pm and won't land until 8pm so it could be 9-930pm before I can get anything to eat unless I eat on the plane which are just snack stuff like bacon sarnie etc.

Helen


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm way too mean to pay for airplane food, and I haven't dropped dead of starvation yet. 

Are your milkshakes just milk with sugar free syrup?  Thought not.  The ones that are ice cream based are very sugary.  Fruit smoothies sound healthy, but the fruit is liquidised so the natural sugar hits your bloodstream very quickly - and smoothies contain much more fruit than you would eat whole.  

On the other hand, you'll be on holiday!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 26, 2013)

I think I would have to give the milkshake a miss Helen, unfortunately  You might enjoy drinking it, but then if your levels go high afterwards it will make you feel miserable. Milk has sugar, and as LeeLee says, ice cream and fruit would just add more. 

I would start working on an alternative that's more diabetes friendly. Lemon vodka?


----------



## am64 (Sep 26, 2013)

i would avoid any premade milkshake not knowing the sugar content .....just go for straight milk with a brandy mixed in ...tastes as good as milkshake but will send you to sleep for the rest of the flight x have a lovely holiday x


----------



## Helenp479 (Sep 27, 2013)

Thank you for your replies being so new to all this and not yet seeing anyone to help me get around the food side of things it is trial and error, so far I haven't have a massive sugar rush as far as I know except when someone bought me normal coke on a night out and next day I was shattered and a rash I have on my face was burning, which seems to be my warning signs.
Sobbing at not being able to have to milk shakes as I love those made fresh on holiday but never mind will stick to the diet coke. 
With the flight it if I don't eat something it would mean that I won't eat for around 7 hours as our airport is useless on food and with them not allowing you to take anything through with you now it makes it hard for you to take a sarnie with you. Once we are at our hotel we can dump the luggage and go get something to eat we will prob miss the hotel meal but I know there is somewhere to eat just round the corner from the hotel.

Helen


----------



## Northerner (Sep 27, 2013)

Sorry you won't be able to enjoy your treat Helen  In time, you will discover something you can enjoy just as much  Hope you have a wonderful time!


----------



## AlisonF (Sep 27, 2013)

I always take food on a plane with me - sandwiches, fruit etc. Ive never had a problem, its always been just drinks they wont let you take through. I've done this lots, but haven't flown since Sept 2012 so I guess things could have changed since then.


----------



## Helenp479 (Sep 27, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Sorry you won't be able to enjoy your treat Helen  In time, you will discover something you can enjoy just as much  Hope you have a wonderful time!



thanks Northerner I didn't know that the fruit in the milk shake would be so bad for me thought it might be the milk or icecream lot to learn haven't I.

Helen


----------



## Helenp479 (Sep 27, 2013)

AlisonF said:


> I always take food on a plane with me - sandwiches, fruit etc. Ive never had a problem, its always been just drinks they wont let you take through. I've done this lots, but haven't flown since Sept 2012 so I guess things could have changed since then.



I wonder if rules have changed back again so that you can I know at one point they wouldn't let you take food with you, might be worth trying or I could treat myself to the bacon buttie it is very lean as I had one last time I flew and it was really nice lol. I am not on medication yet trying to lower the sugar with diet only.

Helen


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 27, 2013)

I've not had trouble taking food on a flight either Helen, only drinks.


----------



## Helenp479 (Sep 27, 2013)

thank you everyone I will have to see about taking a sarnie then if we decide not to go for early lunch before we go to airport.

Helen


----------



## Northerner (Sep 27, 2013)

Helenp479 said:


> thanks Northerner I didn't know that the fruit in the milk shake would be so bad for me thought it might be the milk or icecream lot to learn haven't I.
> 
> Helen



You're not alone, but you will get there. Imagine all those people out there who think that those, shall we call them 'Not Guilty' smoothies are the epitome of healthy nourishment, are in fact consuming something made of mushed up banana and strawberry, with added sugar and milk - and will hit their blood sugars like a freight train  OK, a healthy pancreas may be able to cope with it, but it's still putting quite a strain on an organ not really designed for such an extreme!


----------



## Helenp479 (Sep 27, 2013)

Northerner said:


> You're not alone, but you will get there. Imagine all those people out there who think that those, shall we call them 'Not Guilty' smoothies are the epitome of healthy nourishment, are in fact consuming something made of mushed up banana and strawberry, with added sugar and milk - and will hit their blood sugars like a freight train  OK, a healthy pancreas may be able to cope with it, but it's still putting quite a strain on an organ not really designed for such an extreme!



 I had one every day in June when I didn't realise I had diabetes I came back from that holiday nice and rested but within a week I was shattered again, since cutting out as much sugar as I can until I get to the dietician I am feeling a lot better in myself, if only I had known earlier I felt so ill for months.

Helen


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 27, 2013)

I think you're getting there Helen, but you should be aware that it's not just sugar you need to watch out for. Carbohydrates are almost worse in some ways. Things like potatoes, bread (white is worst), rice and pasta can send your blood sugars up as much as sugar. When you see the dietitian, I'm sure she'll explain all this to you but we're always around if you have questions. There's a book you can find on Amazon that we recommend: *Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year*. You may find it useful.


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 27, 2013)

I forgot to say, I hope you have a great holiday. Don't let the Big D hold you back.


----------



## Helenp479 (Sep 27, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> I think you're getting there Helen, but you should be aware that it's not just sugar you need to watch out for. Carbohydrates are almost worse in some ways. Things like potatoes, bread (white is worst), rice and pasta can send your blood sugars up as much as sugar. When you see the dietitian, I'm sure she'll explain all this to you but we're always around if you have questions. There's a book you can find on Amazon that we recommend: *Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year*. You may find it useful.



Hi Alison I have bought the book and I am working my way through reading it as LeeLee said it was a good book to buy, I am feeling like its too much info at once though but some of it is going in.
I have changed any white bread to brown bread I buy the Oatilicious bread hopefully this is ok instead of wholemeal, I have been eating baked potato's and watching what size I have also when I have potato's I am making sure I don't have a big plateful. I love my pasta so bought some wholemeal pasta to try and found it was ok and I make sure I weigh it out so I don't get too big a portion I have 35g dry weight hopefully that's ok.
What do you do if you want spaghetti bolognaise as I love that but how do I deal with the spaghetti part of it, so much to learn but like you say I must be doing something right as I feel a lot better and the rash is going.
I won't let the big D hold me back on holiday I know because I will be doing a lot of walking that I can have a bit more so that isn't too bad.

Helen


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 27, 2013)

Yes, it's a lot to take in all at once.

Are you able to test your blood sugars? It can be an excellent learning tool for folk newly diagnosed so they can see what foods and exercise do to their blood glucose levels. Knowing what you can have any time, what you can have sometimes and what you really shouldn't have at all is major factor in managing the dastardly Diabetes. If you're not currently testing, it would be worth discussing with your Doctor/Nurse or the dietitian when next you see them. Something to think about when you get back all rested and tanned from your holiday.


----------



## Helenp479 (Sep 27, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> Yes, it's a lot to take in all at once.
> 
> Are you able to test your blood sugars? It can be an excellent learning tool for folk newly diagnosed so they can see what foods and exercise do to their blood glucose levels. Knowing what you can have any time, what you can have sometimes and what you really shouldn't have at all is major factor in managing the dastardly Diabetes. If you're not currently testing, it would be worth discussing with your Doctor/Nurse or the dietitian when next you see them. Something to think about when you get back all rested and tanned from your holiday.



I am not testing my blood sugar at the moment as I asked about this and she said not to do at the moment to see how I do with diet and to go back in December to see her. I looked at buying a machine but the machine was cheap enough but the strips were way too dear so until they will prescribe me the strips I am not checking it I am just going by how I feel and the rash on my face. If it gets angry I know I am doing something wrong like when someone bought me full sugar coke at a party couple weeks back the rash was awful next day and I was shattered so using this to help me.

Helen


----------



## Northerner (Sep 27, 2013)

Helenp479 said:


> I am not testing my blood sugar at the moment as I asked about this and she said not to do at the moment to see how I do with diet and to go back in December to see her. I looked at buying a machine but the machine was cheap enough but the strips were way too dear so until they will prescribe me the strips I am not checking it I am just going by how I feel and the rash on my face. If it gets angry I know I am doing something wrong like when someone bought me full sugar coke at a party couple weeks back the rash was awful next day and I was shattered so using this to help me.
> 
> Helen



You would get there much, much quicker with a meter Helen. The SD Codefree Meter has 
test strips that are ?6.99 for 50, so cheaper than most. If you were to just try this and record your results you might be able to offer a more persuasive argument to the doctor/nurse if they could see how much it was helping to improve your levels and your understanding of what you can tolerate. Saying that you don't need to test because you are on diet-only is just cost-cutting by them and totally missing the point of how testing can really inform you about tailoring your diet!


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 27, 2013)

It really annoys me when I hear of another medical professional trotting out that old chestnut. The truth is, blood glucose testing is a really valuable tool and not having the chance denies you, not only the ability to learn what you can and can't eat, but could save the NHS a lot of cash in the long term since better control means less chance of nasty complications down the road. All the research shows this but still they keep their blinkers on.

Sorry, I'm off to have a quiet fume and a cuppa.


----------



## jampotb (Oct 10, 2013)

hi
I flew from East Midlands airport earlier this month and they took my yoghurt off me in security even though it was still sealed in its pot!   I had packed it in hand baggage to have with fresh raspherries and museli for my breakfast whilst waiting to board - no, they didn't take them off me!   So I had to resort to buying a yoghurt in the airport at a ridiculous price!  It had just not occurred to me that yoghurt was a liquid!


----------



## Helenp479 (Oct 14, 2013)

just got back off holiday early this morning and had a great time I know I slipped up a bit with my food as the rash on my face is itching a bit but I did the best I could with the food at the hotel which was fabulous and the puddings looked fantastic broke my heart to have to get them for my husband and do without myself but did slip one night 
I took some fruit on the flight with us and rich tea biscuits, for some reason I don't eat a lot the day we go away and my husband not realising used the last of the sandwich meat not realising it was for my sandwich for the plane so got a bacon baguette on the plane, made sure I had something before we left the resort coming back.
I have an appointment with the doctor on Wednesday as I am struggling to understand the food side of things I must be doing something right as I am not as tired and the rash on my face does seem to be getting better but I am still getting the shakes a lot and some days it lasts until lunchtime.


----------

